# Rifle Scope Recommendations...



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a scope to mount on a Tikka T3 Lite .270 WSM. I want a variable power scope, 12-14x power give or take, in a 40-44mm diameter with good light transmission. This scope will go on a gun primarily used for whitetail hunting and the occasional coyote/antelope excursion. I don't really have a brand preference, but want something that is crisp and clear in low-light situations since that seems to be when Mr. Big always shows itself. I also want the scope to have the bullet drop compensation (BDC, is what Nikon calls it) reticle or something similar. I'd also like to spend at most $300, preferably less! Recommendations would be much appreciated... thanks in advance. -KW


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the $300 range I'd go with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14x40.

huntin1


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> In the $300 range I'd go with a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5x14x40.
> 
> huntin1


^^ this


----------



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

I've read that the optics on the Monarch are quite a bit better... does anyone have any advice on this... is it worth the $100 upgrade from the buckmasters to the monarch? I'll be mounting it on a rifle I bought that I'll probably shoot the rest of my life. -KW


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

klec said:


> I've read that the optics on the Monarch are quite a bit better... does anyone have any advice on this... is it worth the $100 upgrade from the buckmasters to the monarch? I'll be mounting it on a rifle I bought that I'll probably shoot the rest of my life. -KW


While the Buckmaster is a fine scope, I have a couple, the glass in the Monarch is better. Well worth the extra $$ in my opinion. If you can afford the extra, go with the Monarch.

huntin1


----------



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks to all the replied. I think I'm going to go with a Nikon Monarch 3-12x42 with the BDC reticle. -KW


----------

